# Chance Lonergan Memorial Tournament



## GACarpMAN (Apr 8, 2014)

Most of you guys know about the tragedy the Augusta area suffered back in the fall with the loss of 2 young people in a car accident. One of those 2 kids that lost their lives was Chance Lonergan, a high school baseball player, outdoorsman, and an avid bowfisher. He had recently been named to the Backwater prostaff and was thrilled about the opportunities that would be afforded to him. In his honor we have put together a tournament on Clarks Hill to raise money for a scholarship in his name. Please take the time to check it out and if you can't come pass along the info to those that may be able to come. We would love for this tournament to take off and be a huge yearly tournament. Thanks.


----------



## drewclayon (Apr 8, 2014)

I will be there hope to see a Great turn out


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 8, 2014)

I will be there for blast off and to donate... Great cause!


----------



## bowman77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like I'll be there


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wish we could be there but I'm getting married that day. Should be some good fish shot and even better times had


----------



## GACarpMAN (Apr 9, 2014)

UpSouth811 said:


> Wish we could be there but I'm getting married that day. Should be some good fish shot and even better times had



I guess that's a good enough reason to miss. 

 Congratulations!


----------



## GACarpMAN (Apr 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## GACarpMAN (May 22, 2014)

This tourney is right around the corner guys. We have lots of prizes to raffle off, at least $750 to the winner and the best reason of all, to remember a great young man and come together and raise money in his honor.


----------



## drewclayon (May 28, 2014)

Alright guys we need a BIG turn out for this tournament great cause hope to see a lot of people Saturday afternoon!!!



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 28, 2014)

Wish I could make. Gonna take a big weight to win


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 29, 2014)

Were gettin pumped for this one


----------



## BigCats (May 31, 2014)

Someone started out with a bad night saw lincoln county had one pulled over on the bypass


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha I think we all had rough nights...... Slowest I've seen the hill in a while


----------



## BigCats (Jun 1, 2014)

So what won it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ben turner had big 10 with 139 and some change, Evan Watson had numbers I think with 93


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jun 1, 2014)

Bloody Tip won with 130.9 lbs


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 2, 2014)

4000$ raised for a scholarship in chances name!


----------



## markland (Jun 2, 2014)

Good job guys!


----------

